# Confirming "Ekla" Fork-crown



## pauln (Nov 11, 2012)

Could anybody confirm that this fork crown is an Ekla- brand from Belgium, underside has some clues but the only readeble sign is “19”.
I found very little information on the brand, but have a strong believe it’s not Haden or Vagner.
This crown is combined with a Nervex pro lugged frame from the ’50, french threaded, this combination must be original.
Is there more information on the brand or maybe drawings/ pictures from a cataloque to confirm  this crown is an Ekla “No 19” suggest more models.
Any help is welcome to help me Id brand and exact time. 
Thanks Paul Rotterdam,The Nethetlands


----------



## pauln (Nov 12, 2012)

*ekla confirmed!*





Dear readers,
I' ve seen on a page from a 1950 brochure that the crown is a 'D model Ekla crown',
so for me it's confirmed.
Regards Paul


----------



## Boris (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Paul-
Glad the CABE was able to help. Any other questions?


----------



## Ranger Dan (Nov 13, 2012)

That sure is a beautiful piece.  Would you happen to have photos of the frame?


----------



## sam (Nov 13, 2012)

Nervex pro lugged frame 

You may want to show the frame luggs too---I have the same fork on a 55 Fothergill with oscar egg luggs--they look very close to Nervex pro


----------



## pauln (Nov 13, 2012)

*frame pics*












Hi to all, here some pics of the nervexpro as found; rattlecan black, first cleaning shows blue with golden luglinning.
At this point it became clear there is lack of evidence of the brand, all the paint on the main main tubes was removed, no sign of decals or so, but, a lot of insect stamps in most tubes/stays.
So fully nervex pro lugged 72degrees seat tube, Libellula tubing in British/ISO sizes, Ekla crown, french threaded BB, cups magistroni/spindle ATB?, headset TDC continental, Ambrosio stem/girder style, stamped dropouts and some file work on the headlugs, after removing the paint i have to admit that my other unknown frame has much nicer solderwork..
Better pics will follow, the frame set has got a rust protection inside/ outside and will soon get's her first primer, and yes, i like the old frameparts; headset and stem are as new after cleaning and polishing!!
anyone a clue about this strange combination..?
I searched on everything; french threaded, libullula tubing italian parts, italian bike with nervex pro and french BB?
I will keep you informed about the progress,
Regards Paul nijland
Rotterdam The netherlands


----------



## sam (Nov 13, 2012)

Same fork crown on the Fothergill for compairison



While these do look Nervex they are Oscar Egg



front view of Oscar Egg Luggs



P.T.Stoddard drop-outs


----------



## pauln (Nov 14, 2012)

*dropouts and ekla Fothergill*

Dear Sam,
I came across your fothergill several times, a nice one!
Here some detail photo's
Dropouts differs to yours by; smaller windows, stamped without nice filework, on the right one it looks a crack but it isn't, also the two dropouts itself differs, I made a outline comparisation  and they are not the same! Also the eyelet is on the same flat level, till so far i haven't discovered brand, maybe it's got's triangle windows by hand...
The seat stays measures only 10mm on the dropouts.
Still the maker deceided to do a little bit of file-work on the lugs Headtube, see the picture last post.
The headbadge holes in the headtube are drilled/ slashed in 2 mm, vertical distance is 44 mm and yours?









At least we share the same Ekla 'D" crown! Here also very thin tapered, from D (fork) to round 12,5-13mm, again same style dropout, same nonchalant finishing, one eyelet each.
I would like to see more details from the nice fothergill!
Regards,
Paul Nijland
Rotterdam The Netherlands


----------



## sam (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## juvela (Feb 8, 2019)

-----

The combination of British dimension frame tubing with metric ("french") thread bottom bracket shell was employed by the Monark Cykelfabriken Aktigborg of Varberg, Sweden.  Makers of the Monark, Crescent and Scandia cycle marques.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/366480488421097206/









Belgium produced bicycles both to the metric/french standard and to the BSC standard.  Since subject frame exhibits a Belgian crown it would fit in with a Belgian origin.  "In general" if a Belgian manufacturer is of Flemish heritage they will produce cycles to BSC dimension, and if Walloon (French) heritage they will produce to metric/french standard.  It is certainly coneceivable that a Belgian maker might have BSC & metric dimension frame materials under one roof.

Belgian identifications can be difficult because there were hundreds of makers, many quite small.  There was also a great deal of contract manufacture done for retailers.  It was common for individual bicycle shops to have a house brand which they did not produce themselves.

A good spot for continuing  research would be the Belgian francophone forum veloretrocourse: http://veloretrocourse.proboards.com/  Registration is necessary in order to post and is free.

Hope this helps a bit.  

-----


----------

